# Wandlung WSCAD -> Eplan



## PeterEF (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wir setzen bisher für die Erstellung von Schaltplänen auf WSCAD. Nun fordert ein Kunde Unterlagen in elektronischer Form für Eplan 5.1.
Angeblich gibt es Firmen, die die Umwandlung als Dienstleistung anbieten, kennt die jemand? Was könnte es wohl kosten ca. 10-15 Seiten A4 von WSCAD nach Eplan zu konvertieren?

Nebenbei: gabs hier nich mal ein extra Forum CAD/CAM?

Danke, Peter


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo ,
versuch es doch mal direkt bei WSCAD , ich glaub die bieten das 
auf ihrer HP im Bereich Service an .

Hab mal was von 1€ pro Seite gehört....aber nur Hören-sagen...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
Faustformel 20€ pro Seite

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## PeterEF (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo

und Danke erstmal für die Tips und Angebote.



> Hab mal was von 1€ pro Seite gehört....aber nur Hören-sagen...



Für 1 € wirft wahrscheinlich der Praktikant mal einen Blick drauf, bevor es in die Papiertonne kommt? :wink: 

Der Tip mit WSCAD war gut, die konvertieren tatsächlich auch in die Formate der Mitbewerber, mal sehen für wieviel....

Peter


----------



## Emmpunkt (20 Januar 2005)

Hi,
frag mal nach ob es deinem Kunden nicht reicht, wenn sie die Pläne als PDF bekommen. Könnte ne Menge Geld sparen.
Gruss M.


----------



## PeterEF (21 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

falls es jemanden interessiert: 1 € ist deutlich zu wenig   , 20 € sind ein wenig viel. 
Auf jeden Fall ist die Konvertierung durch Externe günstiger, als zwei CAD-Programme zu haben, wenn es bloß einmal im Jahr vorkommt....

Frohes Schaffen, Peter


----------



## plc_tippser (21 Januar 2005)

evt. geht ja auch ein Ex/Import als exf / dxf.

pt


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Januar 2005)

hallo,
dxf hab ich schon mal probiert e-plan wscad, im wscad wurden die linien als gestrichelt dargestellt, ich hab es nie wieder probiert, aber vieleicht hat hier jemand eine idee, oder schon mal gewandelt.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Kurt (21 Januar 2005)

DXF Import bei WSCAD erzeugt nur Liniensalat - nicht die geringste Spur von einem logischen Objekt - es besteht alles nur aus Einzellinien.

kurt


----------



## BadTaste (21 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
@PeterEF : Das ist der Preis von WSCAD für 30 Seiten. Musste aber auch ganz schön schlucken. Da kann man die bald selber noch einmal zeichenen 

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo Peter,

wir arbeiten mit Eplan und einer unserer Kunden möchte einen Plan in WSCAD. Könnten wir unsere Pläne nicht einfach austauschen, du nimmst meinen und ich nehme deinen :lol: ?

Hier verkauft jemand Eplan 5.60


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## PeterEF (25 Januar 2005)

Oder aber wir verbieten alle ECAD-Systeme (bis auf eins), da Thüringen eh arm dran ist, fangen wir vielleicht hier mal damit an :wink: ...

Auf jeden Fall Vielen Dank nochmal für die Angebote und Hinweise, bei Bedarf komm ich gern nochmal drauf zurück!

Peter


----------



## bgischel (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo Peter,

VNS wäre noch eine Möglichkeit. Ist aber nicht mehr weiter entwickelt worden und bei Eplan selbst nur noch in älteren Versionen vorhanden (VNS 1.0). Am besten ist es wirklich wie weiter oben schon geschrieben ein externes Büro damit beauftragen...

Grüße
Bernd


----------

